# Brody 1 year old today



## John's Golden (Feb 25, 2008)

How time goes by so quick.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a difference a year makes. Those legs in the 6-7 month picture make Brody look like a young Bambi. Too funny. He sure has developed perfectly and is one fine looking golden boy now.


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

What a GORGEOUS Boy!


----------



## John's Golden (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, he was all legs at around 7-10 months. He stayed around 70-75lbs between 8-11 months. I weighed him today and he is 81 lbs and on the tall side around 26 inches or so at the shoulders. Not sure how much more weight he will gain in the next year.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a goodlooking boy. Love that picture of him in his birthday hat. The time when they have the long legs and big ears is my favorite age.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your cute pup grew up into a very handsome young man, with a few awkward moments in the middle


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOOD LOOKIN'*
*! ! !*​


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Brody, you are very handsome!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

What a good looking birthday boy.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a handsome guy...Happy Birthday Brody!


----------

